# Latest local news



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

And now for the local news from down your way and up your parts.

Furious animal rights activists decended on the town to stop the council taking 10 ants to court for not paying their rent but there were red faces all round when the activists realised it was a printing error and the council were actually taking tenants to court.

Police in Norfolk are looking for a one legged man who robbed a bank but made off on foot. The public are advised not to approach the man as although he may only have one leg he is armed.

Medical news now and in Rhyll a man who thinks he is a piece of luggage has been admitted to hospital. Psychiatrists say he is the strangest case they have ever seen.

Finally in Wellington in Somerset administrators at the Knotvery Wellington hospital have had to close several wards because Mrs A is out of control .... Oh I'm sorry that should be because MRSA is out of control. Hospital spokesman Dr Will Seeyounow said that despite the problem the death rate at the hospital is no higher than usual - one per person.


----------



## jjg (Feb 14, 2010)

LOL

They're so awful I'm ashamed at myself for chuckling.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I liked them. Raise a few chuckles there. :lol:


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Better than you usual "jokes" [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
They even made me smile .... just a little :roll:


----------

